# Dish America packages losing Palladia and HD Theater June 3?



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

I read in a post that Dish America packages are losing Palladia and HD Theater amongst the June 3 changes. Can someone verify this and cite a source for the info?

TIA


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

BarryG said:


> I read in a post that Dish America packages are losing Palladia and HD Theater amongst the June 3 changes. Can someone verify this and cite a source for the info?
> 
> TIA


No one probably knows around here. HD Theater has various Discovery shows and I think it's just a test channel.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

Never mind - a 2nd Dish CSR confirmed the change for me.

No HD Theater is real. Check discovery.com


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

BarryG said:


> Never mind - a 2nd Dish CSR confirmed the change for me.
> 
> No HD Theater is real. Check discovery.com


Actually you need to go here for HD Theater
http://dhd.discovery.com/

No are you saying that HD Theater and Palladia are moving to Platinum Package June3?
If so that only makes sense, and has been discussed for sometime now.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Actually you need to go here for HD Theater
> http://dhd.discovery.com/
> 
> No are you saying that HD Theater and Palladia are moving to Platinum Package June3?
> If so that only makes sense, and has been discussed for sometime now.


I thought they were always in the Platinum package.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If they move them to Platinum, the Dish America (former Turbo HD) packages have always had channels added to Platinum. If they take them out of the Dish America packages, it would simply be taking them out. Guess we'll start hearing about it more tomorrow if it happens.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

phrelin said:


> If they move them to Platinum, the Dish America (former Turbo HD) packages have always had channels added to Platinum. If they take them out of the Dish America packages, it would simply be taking them out. Guess we'll start hearing about it more tomorrow if it happens.


Um, don't you mean HD Absolute in your first sentence? Dish America has never included Platinum HD, it was originally extra and now not available to add to Dish America at all.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> No one probably knows around here. HD Theater has various Discovery shows and I think it's just a test channel.


Paul, as Barry G said, this is a real channel. However, HD Theater is quite often used on the test channel, which I believe is something like 4977 or something like that.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> Um, don't you mean HD Absolute in your first sentence? Dish America has never included Platinum HD, it was originally extra and now not available to add to Dish America at all.


You're right. I had a brain fart.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> You're right. I had a brain fart.


Its easy to do with all the different HD packages over the years.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok. What I can find on the web indicates that the Dish America packages are different from the last time I looked. But I'm not sure what changes occurred before and what changes occurred today. For instance, Palladia is gone, but the last time I looked MTV HD wasn't in the package and now is.


----------



## JAYHAWKER2 (Sep 23, 2007)

I am on the Dish America package, old Turbo Bronze. I also had read that we would be losing HD Theater and Palladia but might then be able to add the platinum package. On the 4th I noticed that in the online menu Platinum was now showing available to add. I tried to add it but the website kept showing that there were "technical" difficulties and gave the number to call. When I talked to a CSR she indicated that the only way I could add Platinum was to change packages, same as before, but that Dish America would continue to have Palladia and HD Theater. However the information from a CSR seems about as accurate as the information I get from my dog, and he's always wrong.


----------



## Wallet Boy (May 7, 2005)

I've talked to two different CSR's, and both have said that the Dish America package will continue to get Palladia, HDTheater, and HDNet. I may move to that package - I feel like I'm paying $10 a month to watch The Soup once a week with my current package.

UPDATE: Just switched to Dish America - all 3 channels are part of the package


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

When I chose "HD for Life" I lost HD Theatre and Paladia. I actually watched HD Theater pretty often. They are not even in red as a channel on the guide...they are simply not there at all now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hunter844 said:


> When I chose "HD for Life" I lost HD Theatre and Paladia. I actually watched HD Theater pretty often. They are not even in red as a channel on the guide...they are simply not there at all now.


On western arc the channel will be in red (and available on channel 5710) via 110. On eastern arc the channel is hidden to non subscribers via 72.7.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Sorry to beat this dead horse some more but...

I currently have America's Top 250 and the HD 250 add-on for an extra $10/month.

If I select the HD 250 Free option it warns me that Paladia and HD Theatre are not part of the FREE package. Does this mean I will lose both channels unless I then pay Dish back the $10 per month I supposedly am saving by having to buy the Platinum package? 

If so, they get ya coming and going...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Bogey62 said:


> Sorry to beat this dead horse some more but...
> 
> I currently have America's Top 250 and the HD 250 add-on for an extra $10/month.
> 
> ...


Yep,
Its to bad you didn't follow the thread that started last August, and something you could have done right up to the June 2nd, and was recommended serveral times in May, and combine HD+Platinum for $10, and the Jun 3rd change would have been a no change break even kind of thing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Yep,
> Its to bad you didn't follow the thread that started last August, and something you could have done right up to the June 2nd, and was recommended serveral times in May, and combine HD+Platinum for $10, and the Jun 3rd change would have been a no change break even kind of thing.


It still is a break even ... just continue to pay $10 per month and one will continue to get the old package including those two channels.

The "save money" option loses the two channels, the "make a commitment" option adds 18 channels at no additional monthly cost. Both of these new options require autopay/paperless/commitment (which could still be considered a cost) or a $99 payment.

For new customers DISH is offering HD Free as an option or one can pay $10 per month and get those two channels plus the two Epix channels. Since most new customers are making a commitment anyways the difference would be autopay/paperless vs $10 per month. Personally I'd make the autopay/paperless commitment and pay $10 for all the HD I could get.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> It still is a break even ... just continue to pay $10 per month and one will continue to get the old package including those two channels.
> 
> The "save money" option loses the two channels, the "make a commitment" option adds 18 channels at no additional monthly cost. Both of these new options require autopay/paperless/commitment (which could still be considered a cost) or a $99 payment.
> 
> For new customers DISH is offering HD Free as an option or one can pay $10 per month and get those two channels plus the two Epix channels. Since most new customers are making a commitment anyways the difference would be autopay/paperless vs $10 per month. Personally I'd make the autopay/paperless commitment and pay $10 for all the HD I could get.


Yes its a Break even either way. Its just seems easier for most of us that had HD+Platinum, as we were already saving $10 a month Platinum, to adjust. I do see and understand that those that didn't have the combo, to feel the give in one hand, HD for Life, and the take away with the other hand, keep all your previous channels upgrade for $10 a month.
Those that had the HD+Platinum, the change is just easier, as we were hoping not to see a bigger increase when they seperated HD and Platinum into different packages again, and breaking even was a real surprise.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

If it weren't for the fact that HD Theater covers the Isle of Man TT race each year, I'd be able to live without those "extra" HD channels that are of little to no value to me.

I guess I have to decide if I just want to ditch the "platinum" stuff and save $10/month or keep paying what I am paying now and add the "platinum".

Auto-pay kinda scares me. Once a company has your money it's hell trying to get anything back out of them in a timely manner if there's ever a billing mistake.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

James Long said:


> It still is a break even ... just continue to pay $10 per month and one will continue to get the old package including those two channels.
> 
> The "save money" option loses the two channels, the "make a commitment" option adds 18 channels at no additional monthly cost. Both of these new options require autopay/paperless/commitment (which could still be considered a cost) or a $99 payment.
> 
> For new customers DISH is offering HD Free as an option or one can pay $10 per month and get those two channels plus the two Epix channels. Since most new customers are making a commitment anyways the difference would be autopay/paperless vs $10 per month. Personally I'd make the autopay/paperless commitment and pay $10 for all the HD I could get.


Thank You James, that was a nice explanation.
But that explanation is just another example of how incredibly screwed up Dish's plans are. 
I follow this site on a fairly regular basis and I have a very hard time figuring out what's what. I don't understand why Dish can't get some more streamlined plans.

I understand options are good for the consumer, but the consumer has to be able to understand those options first.

Guess I should just stick with what I have and be happy (which I am) and not worry about all the new "deals".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It always gets confusing when you compare then and now. Take a look over in the DirecTV forums at their "Free HD for Life (24 months current customers)" offer. It took two weeks for most customers to figure out the current customer offer and for DirecTV to make it easy.

It is just part of doing business. As long as there is a string attached there will be confusion. DISH's string is autopay/paperless/commitment or $99. And although it is not an option I would choose one can also choose to pay $10 for HD and not take the current offer. It is nice to have a choice.


----------



## JAYHAWKER2 (Sep 23, 2007)

I am on the Dish America package and tried to add the Platinum package but was told by a CSR that I would have to change packages to add it, see post #12. I figured I would give it one more shot online, and low and behold it let me add it today. With the $5 drop in price this month that makes Platinum a net of only $5. Since my Cinemax for a penny promo ends this month I'll be dropping it. Well worth it IMHO


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

HD theatre disappeared from my guide. Course in my opinion, it was now a mis-named channel, it was merely a 24 hour car show channel with rare exceptions as I recall. If you like car shows, then you probably miss it, but it was nothing like it was during its early years, course more and more Discovery Channels took up what that channel had to offer.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

HDTHR, 364, is still on mine. Although I would not miss it if it disapears.


----------

